# 3 point hitch



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi
I was wondering if anybody has put a 3 point hitch set up a newer roper (late 80s or early 90s ) with the slanted back much the same as the gt18 sears garden tractor . I would like to use a linear actuator to raise or lower it. Thank you in advance for any help gismo


----------

